# Blanket chest



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Howdy. I am new to this and I would like to build a simple blanket chest.
I would like to incorporate some dovetails or motise and tension joinery would be ok. 
Does anyone have a sketch up drawing of one or does anyone have some plans or drawings they would share.
Thanks,
Randy
E. Tennessee


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

What tools do you have available?

Dovetail joints and mortise and tenon joints are not trivial. Normally not the type of joint a person starting out wants to use.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dave, I have tools to do it. I may not have enough skills yet. I have the Leigh dr 4. I have only played with it once. I was wanting to try the blanket chest hoping to use it. I have basically all the power tools for this project except a bandsaw. I will have to use a jig saw for any curves. I don't have a taper jig for the table saw either. 
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Rlbtn4171 said:


> Dave, I have tools to do it. I may not have enough skills yet. I have the Leigh dr 4. I have only played with it once. I was wanting to try the blanket chest hoping to use it. I have basically all the power tools for this project except a bandsaw. I will have to use a jig saw for any curves. I don't have a taper jig for the table saw either.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Kinda depends on what style you want. I've seen large dovetails on blanket chests... I don't recall one utilizing M-T. Likely a little overkill for a large box. I've seen many upscale type chests using raised panels which is usually cope and stick joinery. You might consider google ing "blanket chest plans" and see if anything pops up that appeals to you. Personally, I'm not opposed to purchasing plans for special projects. I've found most free plans to be worth every penny.:blink:


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol. Your probably right

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blanket chest joinery*

The most attractive chest I have seen use finger joints. The spacing is either uniform or varied, which I prefer.
Here some ways to make them: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Main/Articles/Skill_Builder_Box_and_Finger_joints_6989.aspx

However Amish chests are also a favorite of mine:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=amish+blanket+chests

I would suggest you work out the joinery at the corners first and then make the chest the size you need. The tops are usually flat, but a slight arch would be a nice touch.  bill

BTW it's a project on my "to do" list also.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out 
The Pennsylvania-German Decorated Chest
by Monroe H. Fabian
Great Book.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Personally, for big boxes I like the Greene & Greene large box joints. Here's a pretty good video on making them




:smile:


----------



## jhagan321 (Aug 14, 2012)

good job man


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Check out this blanket chest I recently completed. It has hand cut through dovetails on the sliding tray and hand cut half-blind dovetails on the Ogee feet. No mortise and tenon joints, but I did use a 45 degree lock miter to join the sides together.

I'd advise doing some searches for blanket chests on this site and on the web, then pick the design details you'd like to try. 

Good luck!

Kevin H.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

How is the blanket chest going? I recently made one using my Leigh. 



















I'm getting ready to make another out of 1/4 sycamore .


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

I finally finished mine. I really like that cedar chest. I would like to have some plans for it. I have the Leigh jig also and have been wanting to use it.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

That looks awaomes good job. I just completed This one. I used cedar on the inside and spalted maple and walnut in outside. 
What did you use on yours?









I'm getting ready to do a raised panel 1/4 sawn sycamore.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

I used some Brazilian cherry and curly maple. The top is curly cherry and maple. 
I've got cedar coming. 100+ bd ft. I'm gonna build some out of cedar. 
Your chests look great. This was my first real project.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

First project ?!? That is one heck of a nice job for a first or hundred and first project. Bravo !


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a great first project! I've built three so far, and the boss ( LOML) tells me I've got to do her one now.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, but I really am just getting into doing these projects.. I really like that cedar chest, I guess I could incorporate my leigh jig into it somehow. I have one of these jigs, but really havent used it. I tried to do some dovetails on some scrap, but havent really figured it out yet. 
Lots of fun anyway, Im still setting up shop also.. been a long process.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Great work by everyone in this post, it has given me some ideas for sure.
Chests are always a good project.


----------

